

Twitter airport bomb joker arrested - joubert
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10436629-71.html?tag=newsFeaturedBlogArea.0

======
eraad
This is old news but the guy got what he asked for.

It was like taking out a piece of bloody meat while diving surrounded by
hungry sharks.

You know, being inside an airport is like being on their territory.

